# New babies!!!



## Mel_bus (Mar 7, 2013)

Our first two does have had their babies already, now we have two to go.. Here are pics and a question... What might be a good use for a little boy who is 1/4saneen, 1/4kiko, and 1/2 nubian? Mom and moms mom are both good milkers, all I know about dad is that he is large and a nubian with the sweetest temperament I have ever seen in a buck. Any suggestions? Can they be used for a 4-h project or perhaps pack goats? Thanks for any input..


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

OMG...I think the white one is just the cutest thing ever!!! Congrats


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

For now he can be used for cuddling. What cute kids, congrats!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Da Liddle teeny hooves!


----------



## Mel_bus (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks guys, they got an extra amount of cuddles today as we got a random spring snow storm and they came inside with me and my personal kids. I think the little white one thinks I am his momma... Maybe he got imprinted at birth...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh...cute! 

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Mel_bus (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi all! I think we are done kidding for a while!!! Here are the new babies... Three nubian and two who are just a


















crazy mix!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

They are all super cute! To address your original question of what the mixed buckling would be good for...Most 4H shows don't allow a buck and as a wether he would be shown in market class. Being dairy, he isn't going to win anything but might be a good experience for a young kid wanting to try out showing goats. He might be ok as a work goat although I've seen posts where the packers really don't like Nubian as they are "lazy". He might be trainable as a cart goat? Or he can just be a pet.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

they are all so cute! congratulations


----------

